# Tugger sugestions for must see on Big island



## lgreenspan (Feb 25, 2008)

We will be staying at the Kona Coast 2 resort for one week in March and I am planning to do a circle tour of the island spending one night at Volcano village at the Kilauea Lodge. I have already purchased The Big island revealed and have learned alot.
I would like to hear suggestions on sites to see and places to eat that Tuggers have experienced.


Thanks
Dave


----------



## Luanne (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm sure you can find a lot of this in previous posts, but our favorites (in no particular order):

- Volcano National Park
- City of Refuge (at least once)
- Snorkeling at Kahaulu'u Beach
- Snorkel cruise with Fair Wind
- Hawi
- Waimea
- Waipio Valley (we've never gone down into the valley, but just to the overlook)

Restaurants:
- Huggo's - Kona
- Cafe Pesto - Kawaihae Harbor or Hilo
- Bamboo - Hawi
- Merriman's Cafe - King's Shops Waikoloa Resort area
- Coffee Shack - Captain Cook
- Keei Cafe - Captain Cook
- Kileaua Lodge

Good choice staying at the Kilauea Lodge.  Be sure to have the French toast for breakfast.  Yummmmm.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 25, 2008)

Use the search function (SEARCH THIS FORUM button) to search for BIG Island and you will find a wealth of info.


----------



## lprstn (Feb 25, 2008)

Do they have any great snowcone places on the Big Island?  We went to a place in Kaui and missed it more than we did the beach?


----------



## BocaBum99 (Feb 25, 2008)

My 3 favorite activities on the Big Island are:

1) Manta Ray night dive.

2) Star Gazing on Mauna Kea

3) Blue Hawaiian Helicopter ride over Volcanoes.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 25, 2008)

lprstn said:


> Do they have any great snowcone places on the Big Island?  We went to a place in Kaui and missed it more than we did the beach?



Do you mean shaved ice?


----------



## BocaBum99 (Feb 25, 2008)

Luanne said:


> Do you mean shaved ice?



Do you mean "Shave Ice?"


----------



## Luanne (Feb 25, 2008)

BocaBum99 said:


> Do you mean "Shave Ice?"



Shave, shaved......same thing.    Personally I don't care for them.  I do know there is a place in Kona, near one of the ABC Stores.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Feb 25, 2008)

Luanne said:


> Shave, shaved......same thing.    Personally I don't care for them.  I do know there is a place in Kona, near one of the ABC Stores.




Yep - we did the shaved ice thingee at that one on Alii Drive, down on the end towards King K Hotel (on the little side drive that go up the hill from Alii Dr).  I think it's over-rated myself, but did enjoy it


----------



## Timeshare Von (Feb 25, 2008)

lgreenspan said:


> We will be staying at the Kona Coast 2 resort for one week in March and I am planning to do a circle tour of the island spending one night at Volcano village at the Kilauea Lodge. I have already purchased The Big island revealed and have learned alot.
> I would like to hear suggestions on sites to see and places to eat that Tuggers have experienced.
> 
> Thanks
> Dave



Dave,

I've written several travel journals for the site www.igougo.com.  If you click on the link in my sig line that should take you to the list of everything I've written, including the ones on Kona and other things on the Big Island . . . including activities and restaurants.


----------



## Darlene (Feb 26, 2008)

I love the shaved ice. I like to get fresh Macadamea nut ice cream on the bottom, and Pina Colada shaved ice on the top.  My favorite thing to do is rent a kayak and go to the Captain Cook Monument.  Be sure to pack a picnic.  You can snorkel in the bay, picnic at the Monument, soak up the sun, and if your lucky and go early enough see the dolphins. It's a lot more relaxing and cheaper than going on one of the tour boats that frequent the monument.  We rented 2 kayaks for our family for about $35. 
Darlene


----------



## debraxh (Feb 26, 2008)

Darlene said:


> ... My favorite thing to do is rent a kayak and go to the Captain Cook Monument.  Be sure to pack a picnic.  You can snorkel in the bay, picnic at the Monument, soak up the sun, and if your lucky and go early enough see the dolphins. It's a lot more relaxing and cheaper than going on one of the tour boats that frequent the monument.  We rented 2 kayaks for our family for about $35.
> Darlene



According to the "local experts" on Tripadvisor, kayaks are no longer allowed in Kealakekua Bay.  Too much traffic is killing the coral.


----------



## Darlene (Feb 26, 2008)

Big Island Kayaking

I think someone forgot to tell them it's closed.  Wow, stopping kayaks would put the local rental places out of business.  I would think that kayaks would have a lower impact that the hundreds of tourist brought in by the commercial boat companies everyday.  The larger commercial boat companies would love to stop the kayaks, and I think they cause more damage to the reef than the kayaks.  It is not just the kayakers that get out at the monument.  Snorkelers from the boat tour also snorkel up to the beach and walk to the monument.  Unfortunately, the monument has been promoted as a visitor attraction for a long time.  Perhaps if there is so much damage being done by the kayaks, commercial boats, and don't forget the 4 wheelers, the best thing to do would be to close it off entirely and then monitor the recovery of the coral.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 26, 2008)

Darlene said:


> The larger commercial boat companies would love to stop the kayaks, and I think they cause more damage to the reef than the kayaks.  It is not just the kayakers that get out at the monument.  Snorkelers from the boat tour also snorkel up to the beach and walk to the monument.



I believe the only large, commercial boat company that is allowed in there is the Fair Wind.  There are other small boats that have been there when we've taken the Fair Wind trips.  And the Fair Wind crew is very responsible, with multiple warnings to everyone on board about watching out for the reef and not going up on the monument.


----------



## Darlene (Feb 26, 2008)

We have not been to Kona since April 2006.  Last year, we went to Key West and the reefs there are in extremely poor condition from hurricanes and boats running over the reefs.  
Here is the link with the article about Captain Cook Monument.  I do not agree with the article about the cost.  Kayaking is definitely a cheaper way to go, plus we enjoy the freedon of keeping our own schedule.  We are lucky that we are all good swimmers and snorkelers.  We love Place of Refuge for the snorkeling.  
This article has some great suggestions.
Hawaii Snorkeling
This year we are going to Marriott KoOlina on Oahu.  We'll have to find all new snorkeling spots.


----------



## azsunluvr (Mar 2, 2008)

Stop in Honokaa at Tex Drive-In for fresh, hot malasadas. These Portuguese donuts and wonderful! It's a quick stop and you won't be disappointed!

Like TimeShare Von above, I also have journals on www.igougo.com.  You'll find all kinds of great info there!


----------



## EAM (Mar 3, 2008)

My best memories of the big island are 

the botanical garden in Hilo
hiking the Kilauea Iki trail at Hawaii Volcanoes National Park


----------



## nazclk (Mar 5, 2008)

*Big Island*

Also try Merriman's in Waimea excellent food


----------



## hsintang (Mar 7, 2008)

Luanne said:


> I'm sure you can find a lot of this in previous posts, but our favorites (in no particular order):
> 
> - Volcano National Park
> - City of Refuge (at least once)
> ...


----------



## Luanne (Mar 7, 2008)

We've never done the Body Glove, but I highly recommend the Fair Wind.  It is the only boat that goes into Kaleuakua Bay.  One summer when we were there we one a trip on the Body Glove for one person and gave it to our aupair who was traveling with us.  She said it was "fun", but didn't seem overly enthusiastic about it.


----------



## talkamotta (Mar 7, 2008)

When we went to the Big Island 2 years ago we went to the Volcano of course.  Then we found the Volcanic Winery Wines.  We were within blocks of the winery   I found that I really extremely love thier wines, so when we go back to the Big Island we will stop there for part of a day.  (Maybe stay overnight :hysterical: )


----------



## mjkaplan (Mar 7, 2008)

We loved our snorkel trip on Seaquest.  The ride on the small Zodiak boat was great, you can really feel the speed.  I went with my wife and my 10 year old son and 7 year old daughter.  Everyone loved it.  It was really exciting and the snorkeling was great.  We stayed at Kona Coast also, and it leaves from a pier about 5 minutes from the resort.

http://web.mac.com/sqhawaii/seaquesthawaii.net/Home.html


----------



## hsintang (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions for snorkeling.  I narrowed down to Fair Wind and Sea Quest, the formal one has an option of buying a personalized video tape (for $69) that interested me a lot  , however, Sea Quest is cheaper :whoopie: 

What about "air tour"?  Helicopter or fixed wing?  Which company?
Are anyone currently at the Big Island?  Can you see Lava flow from the national park?

I can't wait for another 5 weeks....

Yvette


----------



## lynne (Mar 10, 2008)

*Lava is Flowing into the ocean*

They have set up a 'viewing area' open from 2PM - 10PM off of 130.  They are monitoring it closely as the flow may change at any time.  We are hoping to get there this week to see it.


----------

